

CatchApp Today – CatchApp – simple way to catch up with friends - promotehour
http://www.catchapp.today/

======
dang
Have you personally made all these projects? If not, you can't post them as
Show HNs. I'm going to assume that you're just trying to promote them and take
Show HN out of the titles. If that's wrong, let us know and we'll fix it.

------
danvesma
so new that your DNS hasn't updated I fear? or maybe so successful you've
busted your bandwidth? i just get a hosting company holding page.

